
Facebook CEO Zuckerberg admits to hosting dinners with conservative politicians - thescribbblr
https://www.firstpost.com/tech/news-analysis/facebook-ceo-zuckerberg-admits-to-hosting-dinners-with-conservative-politicians-7499441.html
======
dekhn
Why would he even have to "admit" to this unless people apply some sort of
absurd litmus test to people that says if you are a billionare of a company
that wants to understand a group of people who are vehemently opposed to you
by meeting with them, then you are a "bad" person?

Personally, I give Mark credit for meeting with these folks. he probably
learned a lot and they also heard his perspective.

